# Platen warping?



## Jmar22 (Sep 30, 2009)

I was just reading on the forums and everyone seems to be scared about their platen warping. I have a vastex platen which is all metal with a thin rubberish coating on top. I cure on the platen too and it definitely gets pretty hot. Should I be worried about it warping?


Thanks


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Aluminum platens rarely warp. Sound like your more important issue is letting it get really hot. Starting with a cool platen, as you flash your shirts the platen gets hotter. This heat helps you cure your ink, believe it or not. So as your platen gets hotter, remember to turn down the flash a bit. Youll save energy, time, and burnt fingers too.


----------



## d3 (Jun 10, 2010)

does anyone used a tempered glass platen?


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

d3 said:


> does anyone used a tempered glass platen?


No, this just sounds like a bad idea. I can't think of a single benefit to using glass. Maybe there would be a reason... anyone?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Yikes! 
I would never do that.


----------



## contractprinter (Jan 5, 2006)

Jmar22 said:


> I was just reading on the forums and everyone seems to be scared about their platen warping. I have a vastex platen which is all metal with a thin rubberish coating on top. I cure on the platen too and it definitely gets pretty hot. Should I be worried about it warping?
> 
> 
> Thanks


i have a vastex machine. i dont think you need to worry. i have had ours so hot the rubber melted away from the glue that holds it to the metal. it did not warp. i have had many other machines where the pallets warp easy. the only problem with the vastex is it is so overbuilt the pallets are bulky.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

There is a good chance that your metal platens are warping also. But if your printing by hand or your detail is not that sensitive than it won't be a problem.


----------



## MikeVastex (Nov 11, 2008)

Jmar22 said:


> I was just reading on the forums and everyone seems to be scared about their platen warping. I have a vastex platen which is all metal with a thin rubberish coating on top. I cure on the platen too and it definitely gets pretty hot. Should I be worried about it warping?
> 
> 
> Thanks


You definitely have NO worry about warping the pallet itself. You'd have to get that platen red hot, as in with a torch or similar heat, for it to warp the platen. The pallet's top wrap is all steel and fully welded on all 4 corners. Underneath the pallet's top wrap is an additional steel brace, spot welded to the wrap itself. Physically warping that pallet would be quite difficult. 

Now, you can, and very possibly will, burn the rubber on the pallet from getting it too hot. For curing on a station, we recommend our rotary table add on for our flashes to avoid such a situation. 

Worst case, doing it the way you are, you may be having to reglue the pallet rubber to the steel pallet if it starts to peel from the heat. If that isn't too much of a concern, as it is an easy fix if it happens, then I'd say keep on curing my friend!

-Mike Vasilantone-


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My solution is to not cure on your platen! Not only will you save your platen, it will increase productivity 1,000%.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sort of off topic, but what benefits does one gain with the rubber coating on pallets? Is it to keep the platen cooler? That's my only assumption.


----------



## markvastex (Oct 21, 2008)

Jmar22 said:


> I was just reading on the forums and everyone seems to be scared about their platen warping. I have a vastex platen which is all metal with a thin rubberish coating on top. I cure on the platen too and it definitely gets pretty hot. Should I be worried about it warping?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your Vastex pallets are warranted from warping due to normal use for 25 years. Only the rubber top can be effected, No worries!


Best Regards
Mark Vasilantone


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nation03 said:


> Sort of off topic, but what benefits does one gain with the rubber coating on pallets? Is it to keep the platen cooler? That's my only assumption.


My guess would be it restricts movement of the garment once it's positioned. Although positioning would seem harder.

Mike, what's the story?


----------



## MikeVastex (Nov 11, 2008)

nation03 said:


> Sort of off topic, but what benefits does one gain with the rubber coating on pallets? Is it to keep the platen cooler? That's my only assumption.


The rubber can handle the chemicals associated with screen printing a lot better than a powder coated steel surface. The rubber is solvent resistant. Also, the rubber has a much nicer feel to screen print on than a bare steel/aluminum/wood pallet does. Pallet tape sticks very nicely to the rubber, and is also easily cleaned. You would not like the feel of printing on a flat steel pallet, nor would you like the powder coating getting worn away as you scrubbed it with harsh solvents. 

Maybe too much detail, but I hope that answered the question thoroughly. There is a method to how in depth we engineer our products.

-Mike Vasilantone-


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

you don't have to worry about the pallet warping..the only thing that will warp is the rubber...trust me we have left the pallet under the flash dryer for probably close to five minutes..(not a good idea) we didn't do it on purpose..anyways no warping of the pallet but rubber looked like a taco shell.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Mike! Much appreciated.


----------



## MikeVastex (Nov 11, 2008)

nation03 said:


> Thanks for the info, Mike! Much appreciated.


My pleasure!


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

MikeVastex said:


> The rubber can handle the chemicals associated with screen printing a lot better than a powder coated steel surface. The rubber is solvent resistant. Also, the rubber has a much nicer feel to screen print on than a bare steel/aluminum/wood pallet does. Pallet tape sticks very nicely to the rubber, and is also easily cleaned. You would not like the feel of printing on a flat steel pallet, nor would you like the powder coating getting worn away as you scrubbed it with harsh solvents.
> 
> Maybe too much detail, but I hope that answered the question thoroughly. There is a method to how in depth we engineer our products.
> 
> -Mike Vasilantone-


Most importantly, rubber forms a softer substrate that allows for a greater ink deposit than a hard substrate. An aluminum pallet without rubber would be much harder to deposit a coat of white ink.

We have never warped a pallet - Aluminum or wood on manual or automatic presses. We have set a few on fire - but never warped one. Don't worry about it.

I would suggest you do not use a pallet to cure - seems like it would really slow you down. The market has plenty of good small used belt dryers.


----------



## d3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
This maybe a bit late for a reply but 100% work and I am using it for years. 
I use ceramic/porcelain tiles. But the biggest size available a Home Depot is 18"x18" If you are going to print oversize prints, I am not sure if you can find bigger than this.
It doesn't get hot like aluminum, does not warp, cools down very fast.

I just cut a half inch thick MDF board then put the porcelain tile over it. Check the pictures.


----------



## d3 (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought the porcelain tiles for $6 each, no need to spend hundreds of dollars for an aluminum platen.


----------



## mb (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice job Den
We were looking for an alternate to wooden platens. A couple of questions: first, what did you adhere the tiles to the MDF board with and second, is that a registration line that you drew down the middle of the tile?

Thanks


----------



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

Liquid nails? How do u cut that perfectly? Can u sand the edges?


----------



## d3 (Jun 10, 2010)

It's been a while, I hope I can still help.
Over the years, I found out that Permatex Gasket Maker is the best solution over the Liquid nails. 
Drilled 2 holes on the top edge of the tile used nut and bolt. (hole diameter depending on the screw you will use) 
Applied red Permatex high temperature in between the porcelain tile and the metal clamp and the 2 holes.
Then used the nut and bolt to secure the tile. 

I will try to upload pictures later.

I'm still using the same porcelain tile as a platen since I posted this almost three years ago.


----------

